# FSWP..Urgent information needed ..kindly help



## accesspraveen (May 3, 2014)

Hi Everybody 

First of all, I would like to thank for spending time to view my query


I am naveen aged 31 yrs (12 points) from india , I am planning to apply for CANADA FSWP , and i would like to describe my case here


I have a post secondary (Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication) degree from Visveswaraiah Technological University (21 points)


and 9 yrs of Experience as a software engineer (15 points)


I also appeared for IELTS (General) and scored as L:6.5 S:7.5 W:6.5 R:6 (19 points)


I have recently applied for WES (World Education Services) for ECA (Education credential Evaluation) and awaiting on that result 

In the mean time , I have filled in the forms which are necessary for FSWP (under application package) 

What i would like to know is 

Whether i could file the application before ECA output from WES ? 

How to file my application ? whether it is through online portal or Do i need to courier or mail all the documents ?

If, I need to courier all the documents , to which address do i need to courier ?

Also , Please let me know the payment procedure , Do i need to send a Cheque or DD or can i also pay through online ?

As of now, I am Currently applying only for myself , Since i could not afford for my wife and 1 yr old kid at the current position , 

I hope once i get PR , it wouldn't be difficult to apply for them ( please correct me if i am wrong) 

My wife has appeared IELTS (academic) and scored L:7 S:6 W:6 R:6 , I guess CIC considers only IELTS general ,Hence i dropped out the idea to include my wife

Please let me know if they do consider Academic scores..So that i can include her application also 

I would appreciate your advice/suggestions/inputs from the bottom of the heart 


Kindly let me know the precautions i need to take and areas where i need to be 

pro-active 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## accesspraveen (May 3, 2014)

Also , I would like to know how to provide my work experience letters 

Do i need to take detailed experience letter from my employers and get it notarized ?


----------



## Udit_Australia (Mar 29, 2014)

accesspraveen said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> First of all, I would like to thank for spending time to view my query
> 
> ...



Hey Praveen (i hope i guessed your name right)
i also wanted to apply for FSWP,
Just one question before we can start is:
while applying to WES for ECA have you given address of your College and School or University and Board??
i am also from India and Delhi area, if possible can we talk on phone as well send me your contact info on (([email protected])) i will give you a call man.
Anticipating your reply!
Thanks


----------



## accesspraveen (May 3, 2014)

yes ..you guessed my name correct .. you can reach me on 9866464065


----------



## PCJ (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Praveen & Udit,
I have also applied for docs frm mumbai university kindly include me in your discussion.
Whats another step after Eca and Ielts

Thanks,

Pradeep


----------



## navasakarim (Jan 29, 2014)

accesspraveen said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> First of all, I would like to thank for spending time to view my query
> 
> ...



You cannot apply without ECA result certificate. You should fill out all documents and include all necessary documents that are specified in the check list. You should send it as courier (check the CIC website for address : google it for u r s/w engg!!! ). I think you can include your wife's IELTS score to claim 5 points (since u r the primary applicant). If you have credit card then you have to just fillout one form fee payment form, otherwise you have to take DD and that should be able withdraw globally and the expiry should be for 9 months. As per my opinion Credit card is better.If you are not including your wife and kid then you have to fill out the reason behind that and I suspect your chance could also get slips down.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I would like to talk about Canadian Federal skilled workers information here,,

Here you can found how to apply here..

Applying as a Skilled Worker

And you any one find any help then anyone can check here any help 

CIC Help Centre - Featured Topics

I hope it will help others..

Thanks


----------



## PCJ (Apr 28, 2014)

I got another concern, mumbai university is ready to provide me attested marksheet in the sealed envelope but they are not including the transcript received from wes.
Is there any1 else facing similar problem? Whats the solution?


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Udit_Australia said:


> Hey Praveen (i hope i guessed your name right)
> i also wanted to apply for FSWP,
> Just one question before we can start is:
> while applying to WES for ECA have you given address of your College and School or University and Board??
> ...


Hi All,

I am also applying for canada pr from India but no idea how to .can we speak on the phone and share the details? My email ID is [email protected]


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear

You can not apply without wes
You need to courier all documents to nova scotia address
You do not need to pay check you have to mention credit card details 

Applying as a Skilled Worker

Refer instruction guide on the above link
You will get complete idea

Good luck


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

PCJ said:


> I got another concern, mumbai university is ready to provide me attested marksheet in the sealed envelope but they are not including the transcript received from wes.
> Is there any1 else facing similar problem? Whats the solution?


Hi PCJ, 

Are we required to pay any fees for wes assessment ? If yes how much and how?


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

explorer5 said:


> Hi PCJ,
> 
> Are we required to pay any fees for wes assessment ? If yes how much and how?


I am not sure. here i see WES assessment fee's regulation. I think you need it.. 

World Education Services : Service Fees


Hopefully it will be works..


----------



## PCJ (Apr 28, 2014)

explorer5 said:


> Hi PCJ,
> 
> Are we required to pay any fees for wes assessment ? If yes how much and how?


Yes you have to pay the fees through credit card as mentioned. Register urself and everythng vl follow in sequence. Once u pay ul get the transcript with ref number dat u can submit to ur respective university with other marksheets for attestation.


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt replies. I went through the website. Now which package should I go for Document by document wes basis or Course by course wes basis?


----------



## PCJ (Apr 28, 2014)

explorer5 said:


> Thanks for the prompt replies. I went through the website. Now which package should I go for Document by document wes basis or Course by course wes basis?


If you have a bachelor's degree for eg engineering has 8semesrer than all marksheets of 8sem + passing certificates + transcript received frm wes all of it needs to b attested by the controller of examination or registrar and have to be university sealed. 
If u r from autonomous college then the procedure is little different.
I hope u have passed from Indian institution.


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

PCJ said:


> If you have a bachelor's degree for eg engineering has 8semesrer than all marksheets of 8sem + passing certificates + transcript received frm wes all of it needs to b attested by the controller of examination or registrar and have to be university sealed.
> If u r from autonomous college then the procedure is little different.
> I hope u have passed from Indian institution.


Yes I am from Mumbai University, bachelors degree. in commerce.


----------



## pavan29km (Dec 19, 2013)

accesspraveen said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> First of all, I would like to thank for spending time to view my query
> 
> ...




Hi Praveen,

I too am mulling of applying for FSWP but not sure how to get the degree certificates not attested, I have a post secondary (Bachelor of Engineering in Information Science - 2006 batch) degree from Visveswaraiah Technological University (21 points) and ~8 yrs of Experience as a software engineer (15 points)

I did my graduation in Bangalore, but am currently working in Hyderabad. Can you kindly guide me as to how you were able to get the photocopies of your original mark sheets attested and dated by the Controller of Examinations or Registrar’s Office - time and place I mean.

Thanks a ton in advance, Cheers!


----------



## pavan29km (Dec 19, 2013)

Is it sufficient to get an attested copy of BE degree and semester transcripts from our Univ. (VTU in my case) or do we have to provide similar attestation from Central Board of Secondary Education (CBSE) which was my case for +2 examination authority. .... 

For people like us, tracking and availing these services can be really tedious and time consuming not to forget the fact that in eventuality we could not get the service too...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

pavan29km said:


> Is it sufficient to get an attested copy of BE degree and semester transcripts from our Univ. (VTU in my case) or do we have to provide similar attestation from Central Board of Secondary Education (CBSE) which was my case for +2 examination authority. ....
> 
> For people like us, tracking and availing these services can be really tedious and time consuming not to forget the fact that in eventuality we could not get the service too...


No need for 10th/12th attestation, Indian applicants do not need to send. BE degree is enough.


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi ,
I wanted to know, if there is a spelling mistake in the surname mentioned in the birth certificate will there be a problem


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I also had a same problem in my academic certificate.
I was told by my agent to submit affidavit declaration on plain paper with 20 Rs stamp on it and then notorized.

You have to write something like this...

I XXXX holder of passport no. xxxx expiring on xxxxx hereby declare that my name on my birth ceriticate is mentioned as xxxxx.

I hereby declare that it is same person as me (Full Name as per passport).

Regards,
XXX

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Ash



explorer5 said:


> Hi ,
> I wanted to know, if there is a spelling mistake in the surname mentioned in the birth certificate will there be a problem


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

I would like to know how to provide my work experience letters?

What would be the format?


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also had a same problem in my academic certificate.
> I was told by my agent to submit affidavit declaration on plain paper with 20 Rs stamp on it and then notorized.
> ...


Thanks asphin will do the same


----------



## jh_ajj (Nov 6, 2014)

apandey said:


> I would like to know how to provide my work experience letters?
> 
> What would be the format?


it should include 
to whom it may concern
mr. XX worked as your title in this institute from duration of your job as full time worker. he was getting salary.
during his job he has performed following duties and responsibilities
1
2
3

seal of your employer


----------

